# utorrent wont start



## grimtotem (Apr 9, 2012)

ok up untill recently (till like 2days ago) utorrent was working fine, new update came out i updated now, everytime i start it the process starts, in the sense that i can see it in my task manager and i can see the resourses its using... but the window wont open or the icon next to my clock wont appear in no other way is it starting, have uninstalled and reinstalled still same problem, and i have made no changes to my system any time recent.

now if i let the process run long enough ( like 30-40mins) it will eventually open

no other program or part of my system seems to show same symtoms.

any ideas guys?


----------



## CerbrusNL (Apr 9, 2012)

Aside from uninstalling it, then sweeping your appdata, temp files, and registry for any remaining data... (manually)

No ideas


----------



## Leafblower29 (Apr 9, 2012)

Try using BitTorrent's own client since it's just a re-branded version.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 9, 2012)

uTorrent has been shit ever since 2.2.1 anyways.

edit: wait, does it ever show in task manager as using more than about 100K of memory?  If not then it might be a Windows problem.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 9, 2012)

The way I see it, it's faster and easier to find a different torrent client than try and fix your existing one. If a new patch comes out for uTorrent then great but if not you've got a whole host of others to use.

Try Vuse.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 9, 2012)

i use qbittorrent

it's easy, and simple, and does everything i need it to do


----------



## I Am That Is (Apr 9, 2012)

I use transmission. Works great for when my devvies need to send me complete game files. I dont pirate games :/


----------



## Draconas (Apr 9, 2012)

I use utorrent, surprisingly without issue.


----------



## grimtotem (Apr 9, 2012)

Lobar said:


> uTorrent has been shit ever since 2.2.1 anyways.
> 
> edit: wait, does it ever show in task manager as using more than about 100K of memory?  If not then it might be a Windows problem.



yea when  i start it , it goes upto about 650k then when it finally opens its down to about 250k

also would love to change program which i am tempted to do but i have been slowly downloading a rare 10gig torrent over the last 3 week, it has about 7ppl seeding amd averages about 10kb/s, i am at about 88% and i dont really wanna have to start over again.


----------



## Draconas (Apr 10, 2012)

grimtotem said:


> yea when  i start it , it goes upto about 650k then when it finally opens its down to about 250k
> 
> also would love to change program which i am tempted to do but i have been slowly downloading a rare 10gig torrent over the last 3 week, it has about 7ppl seeding amd averages about 10kb/s, i am at about 88% and i dont really wanna have to start over again.



If you get another program, you just load the .torrent file and set the directories to whatever your current one is using, loading the .torrent into the new one will launch a file verification (10GB might take awhile), then resumes where it left off.


----------



## grimtotem (Apr 10, 2012)

Draconas said:


> If you get another program, you just load the .torrent file and set the directories to whatever your current one is using, loading the .torrent into the new one will launch a file verification (10GB might take awhile), then resumes where it left off.



ok thanks wasnt sure if that was possible...


----------

